

The definitive guide to disabling auto updates in WordPress 3.7 - chmars
http://make.wordpress.org/core/2013/10/25/the-definitive-guide-to-disabling-auto-updates-in-wordpress-3-7/

======
adnanfasih
Here's a simple guide to disable the auto updates for WordPress 3.7.1
[http://bit.ly/18VvQPz](http://bit.ly/18VvQPz)

